# The Crown



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Watching it with fascination 

Never was a royalist 

But now I know why 

What a load of pretentious idiots 

The queen 

Possibally a touch better than most 

But really what gives her the right to feel superior 

An accident of birth ?

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah but does she feel superior?

Would she rather have been just a naval wife?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Imagine that on your birth you are given a list of everything you are going to do for the rest of your life?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Watching it with fascination
> 
> Never was a royalist
> 
> ...


We've enjoyed the two series so far and look forward to the third. Olivia Coleman is playing HRH in the next series which should be good.

It's just a drama though. The events are real, well most of them, but the conversations are imagined and the portrayal of the individual characters will be a mix of what has been observed from old newsreel, what the director wants and the talents that each actor brings to their role. Their portrayal may be accurate, but it could just as easily not be!

From what I have read you can find, in equal measure, those who dismiss the whole thing as inaccurate rubbish, and those who praise the series for its honesty and accuracy.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

caulkhead said:


> We've enjoyed the two series so far and look forward to the third. Olivia Coleman is playing HRH in the next series which should be good.
> 
> It's just a drama though. The events are real, well most of them, but the conversations are imagined and the portrayal of the individual characters will be a mix of what has been observed from old newsreel, what the director wants and the talents that each actor brings to their role. Their portrayal may be accurate, but it could just as easily not be!
> 
> From what I have read you can find, in equal measure, those who dismiss the whole thing as inaccurate rubbish, and those who praise the series for its honesty and accuracy.


I shall probably watch it sometime but will not forget it is only a drama. In my opinion the real Queen has actually served us all of her life and we will be the worse for it when she's gone.
Is there anyone out there who would wish to have their whole life, hour by hour, planned for you. I don't know how she does it.
Terry (an obvious royalist)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree with Terry. The Queen is wonderful. I enjoyed that series although I think I still have a season to watch.

I enjoyed "Victoria" more though but mainly because I seriously fancy Jenna Coleman.  We watched them film some of it over a weekend last summer at Flamborough Head.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have high hopes for Diana’s two lads

But even then I’m not holding my breath 

Still an accident of birth

A bit like the hereditary lords 

The queen in my opinion should have retired by now

Then she could enjoy being “a retired naval wife”

In opulent surroundings 

I don’t think I’ll be converted to a Royalist though 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We were in London last weekend with some friends, and we came across them filming the 4th
season of The Crown along the Mall.
They had finished filming season 3 last year.

I had`nt seen any episodes of it so we watched a few during the week,its not bad so may carry on and watch some more.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course it’s not real

The conversations are not real 

But in my opinion they are more real than not 

Sorry

More servants than royalty 

I guess it helps the workforce

But who is paying for it ?

I get the changing of the guard

Attracts visitors 

But I hope the royals pay for horses, hunting , balls ect 

When many of their subjects are homeless and using food banks to make ends meet 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Of course it's not real
> 
> The conversations are not real
> 
> ...


I'm in two minds about the Royal Family. One thing I'd be prepared to bet on though, is that if we were a Republic there would be just as many homeless and just as many relying on food banks......:frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I’m sure you are right 

Just as there are many wealthy who don’t give a toss about those in poverty

It’s not really that that puts me off

I’ve a feeling that many of the conversations and sentiments expressed in the crown are accurate 

Servants talk 

The queen certainly does her “duty”, is richly rewarded for it but I think she cares little for the Comman 
subjects 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

EJB said:


> Imagine that on your birth you are given a list of everything you are going to do for the rest of your life?


But you have the choice to opt out as others have done and lived in luxury on tax payers money.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep imagine that 

You are poor, will have very little options to rise above it 

In education, housing or otherwise

The modern poorlaw 

We need it seems more poorhouses 

To put them in 

Yes a few will rise , but not enough 

And for us who can afford good schools, good meals and good housing 

Do we admit that inspite of that our kids fail as well?

Sandra


----------

